# Swoop 190 7.0 Rahmen



## ders (16. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich besitze ein ganz neues Swoop 190 7.0 und habe jetzt die Möglichkeit eine RS Boxxer R2C2 von 2014 von einem Freund für "nen Appel und nen Ei" zu bekommen.
Jetzt die Frage, ist der Rahmen für eine Doppelbrückengabel wie diese ausgelegt, oder kann es zu Problemen kommen?

lg und Danke


----------



## ders (17. Juli 2014)

kann diese Frage keiner von Radon beantworten?
Ich hatte schon telefonischen Kontakt mit einem netten Mitarbeiter vom Bike-Discount, der wusste es aber nicht, ob der Rahmen Schaden nimmt, wenn man ihn mit Doppelbrückengabeln fährt. Er hat nur gesagt, dass man eine solche Gabel nicht an jedes Bike bauen kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Sei mal etwas geduldiger. Die wohnen hier nicht im Forum...die schauen nur ab und an mal vorbei, ist ja nix offizieller hier...


----------



## ders (17. Juli 2014)

Hi filiale,

ich bin geduldig und das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, ich wollte nur nicht, dass meine Frage "untergeht", da ich ja schon den offiziellen Weg gegangen bin.
Ich hätte auch gedacht, dass Bike-Discount solche Infos vorliegen hat.

lg


----------



## LaughingBuddha (17. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre das gleiche bike und mir hat mein beim kauf gesagt, dass man ohne probleme ne doppelbrücke einbauen kann


----------



## ders (17. Juli 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Ich fahre das gleiche bike und mir hat mein beim kauf gesagt, dass man ohne probleme ne doppelbrücke einbauen kann


super, vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## ders (21. Juli 2014)

ich habe letzte Woche noch die telefonische Info bekommen, dass das Bike uneingeschränkt Doppelbrückengabeln aufnehmen kann.
Ganz schöner Aufwand für eine solche Info...


----------



## Trailrider-RLP (21. Juli 2014)

ist der selbe Rahmen wie beim 210


----------



## Aalex (22. Juli 2014)

ders schrieb:


> ich habe letzte Woche noch die telefonische Info bekommen, dass das Bike uneingeschränkt Doppelbrückengabeln aufnehmen kann.
> Ganz schöner Aufwand für eine solche Info...




nen hörer in die hand nehmen ist für dich also aufwand?

aha.

is natürlich bequemer auf der couch aufm ipad rumzuschreibseln als jemanden anzurufen, da gehen ja reale menschen ans telefon. gott wie schlimm.


----------



## ders (22. Juli 2014)

Aalex schrieb:


> nen hörer in die hand nehmen ist für dich also aufwand?
> 
> aha.
> 
> is natürlich bequemer auf der couch aufm ipad rumzuschreibseln als jemanden anzurufen, da gehen ja reale menschen ans telefon. gott wie schlimm.



Hallo Aalex

halte dich doch bitte in Zukunft mit solchen Beiträgen zurück, ist hier doch kein Kindergarten.

1. eine Mail gesendet, die Info bekommen, dass ich anrufen möchte.
2. erstes Telefonat, Mitarbeiter sagte mir, dass er es nicht weiß, leider fragt er aber auch keinen Kollegen.
3. ein weiterer Anruf, die gleiche Aussage.
4. beim dritten Anruf die Information, dass es möglich sei.

Wenn der Aufwand für diese Info zu gering war bewerte dies bitte im stillen für dich.


----------



## BODOPROBST (22. Juli 2014)

LaughingBuddha schrieb:


> Ich fahre das gleiche bike und mir hat mein beim kauf gesagt, dass man ohne probleme ne doppelbrücke einbauen kann


Das ist richtig der Rahmen des 190er und 210 sind Baugleich bis auf Sitzstreben und Federbeinhalter. Am Steuerlager den unteren Lagerring von Acros kaufen für 1 !/8" Fertig.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ders (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bodo,

vielen Dank für diese Info!

Grüße


----------

